# Stock Screener for ASX



## shulink (17 August 2015)

For those of you who likes to search stocks based on technical indicators, check out this free app on android

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.asxstockmarket.stockscreener&hl=en

There are many indicator search functionalities included in the app such as MACD, moving average, stochastic, RSI and so on. 

If you don't have an android phone, you can use the web based version.
http://au.stock-screener.org/


----------



## timlisten (23 January 2016)

This is a really nice asx stock screener, and it is fast too. Thanks.


----------



## shulink (14 July 2016)

There is also an advanced version where you can combine multiple indicators, but is available only as an android app.


----------



## lauriejay (6 September 2016)

does not work for me.Get pop up ads


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2016)

Interesting site I stumbled upon. Link -> 

*My Top Stock Research*


----------

